# Mallorca Shop Fittings ?



## frankie71 (Sep 6, 2010)

HI Guys
Any idea where i can find second hand shop fittings on the island of Mallorca,i am after stuff like shelving, display freezers, etc.
Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ask around in shops local to you??? See if they can tell you what happens when shops close and where the fixtures and fittings go?????

Jo xxx


----------

